

Stop the FAQ - organicgrant
http://sixrevisions.com/user-interface/stop-the-faq-page-bandage/

======
pjy04
I disagree. If you have no money to fix any of the problems while you're
growing, you need the faq to explain the shortfalls of the product while you
ramp up development after it's a proven product.

------
organicgrant
Stop following, start innovating. I think KISSinsights or Olark are perfect
examples of overcoming the tired old way of doing things (like the FAQ) and
making things BETTER.

